# New YouTube Video 1 of 4 on apply stencil and foil



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well this is video 1, I have video 2 downloading into YouTube and the 3rd and 4th videos will come directly after that! This is a complete start to finish on laying a decorative masking pattern out on a fake table top, applying the size (oil based paint for size), applying the foil through the pattern, doing a 2 glaze finish and finally waxing the piece to both seal and make it pop! I will post them as they download but YouTube is being terrible today!!!

Rob


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for showing that, can't wait to see the rest.:thumbsup:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

*Video 2 - Shows application of size and foil*





 
Well YouTube really stinks today as everything is loading so slowly so my next 2 videos are going to get loaded tonight so they will be there when you check in the am or later.

Video 3 is on both layers of glazing
Video 4 is only on waxing it.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking good!


----------

